# Does DLA7 still offer blocks after 2pm?



## runrunrun (Sep 9, 2017)

Did anyone received them in DLA7 this week? And if I want to do 2 offers per day, when I finish the morning one, should I go back the warehouse? Will it be easier to get the afternoon offer? I usually stay in a McDonald's.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

From what I saw it wouldn't matter if you were far away, as the offers I saw stayed long enough. That my change though.


----------

